# Ομοιωματικά



## bl00m (Jul 31, 2012)

Καλησπέρα.

Δεν έχει τύχει ποτέ ξανά να πληκτρολογήσω ομοιωματικά και έχω κολλήσει. 
Υπάρχει κάποιος καλύτερος τρόπος από το να τσιμπάω το δεξί από τα εισαγωγικά (»);

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων (και δη αν δεν γελάσετε με την ερώτηση).


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 31, 2012)

Εγώ ήξερα ότι τα ομοιωματικά είναι τα κοινά εισαγωγικά: "


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 31, 2012)

Ναι, αν το πληκτρολόγιό σου έχει Αlt graphics (είναι συνήθως το δεξί Alt). Ακόμη κι αν το κουμπί δεν γράφει Αlt Gr, δοκίμασέ το, δεν χάνεις τίποτα. Είναι Αlt και αγκύλη: Alt Gr + [ ή ]. Πρέπει να το έχεις γυρισμένο στα ελληνικά.


----------



## bl00m (Jul 31, 2012)

Μερσί!


----------



## Dimboukas (Jul 31, 2012)

ή και Ctrl+Alt+].


----------



## thebench (Aug 11, 2012)

Υπάρχει κανόνας για το ποιά είναι τα ελληνικά ομοιωματικά; *»*, *''* ή *—//—* ;


----------



## Marinos (Aug 11, 2012)

Νομίζω ότι παραδοσιακά είναι ». Τουλάχιστον έτσι τα θυμάμαι σε βιβλία των αρχών του αιώνα, ας πούμε -οι άλλες λύσεις πρέπει να προήλθαν από την προσαρμογή στις γραφομηχανές.


----------



## Marinos (Aug 11, 2012)

Εδώ βλέπω ότι το ίδιο ισχύει και στην Ελβετία (τουλάχιστον).


----------



## nickel (Aug 11, 2012)

Στα αγγλικά: ditto marks (*”*)
Στα γαλλικά: guillemets itératifs (*»*).

Όπως λέει ο Μαρίνος, για τα άλλα φταίει η γραφομηχανή.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 11, 2012)

nickel said:


> Στα αγγλικά: ditto marks (*”*)


Αυτό δίνει κανονικά το U+3003:〃


----------



## Marinos (Aug 11, 2012)

Μάλλον από τα γαλλικά τα πήραμε, όπως και τόσα άλλα. Με την ευκαιρία είχα μια συζήτηση πρόσφατα:
Στις υποσημειώσεις, αλλά και στα εισαγωγικά, το γαλλικό στυλ είναι η στίξη να έπεται, δηλ. _Είπε: «Τον είδα χτες.»_ και όχι _Είπε: «Τον είδα χτες»._ ή _γράφει ο Μαρίνος[SUP]1[/SUP]._ και όχι _γράφει ο Μαρίνος.[SUP]1[/SUP]_
Στα ελληνικά, έχω την εντύπωση ότι παλιά ίσχυαν τα ίδια, ενώ τα τελευταία χρόνια η τάση είναι προς το αγγλοσαξονικό στυλ. Εγώ τουλάχιστον έκανα το βήμα πριν από δέκα χρόνια περίπου (όσον αφορά τις υποσημειώσεις). Μια συνάδελφος και φίλη που προηγείται, ας πούμε, ίσαμε μια τριετία, χρησιμοποιεί ακόμα το γαλλικό σύστημα.


----------



## SBE (Aug 11, 2012)

Εγώ απο την άλλη, αν έγραφα με το χέρι δεν θα έβαζα ", αλλά τα άλλα θα περίμενα να τα δω σε σοβαρά έντυπα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 11, 2012)

Marinos said:


> Μάλλον από τα γαλλικά τα πήραμε, όπως και τόσα άλλα. Με την ευκαιρία είχα μια συζήτηση πρόσφατα:
> Στις υποσημειώσεις, αλλά και στα εισαγωγικά, το γαλλικό στυλ είναι η στίξη να έπεται, δηλ. _Είπε: «Τον είδα χτες.»_ και όχι _Είπε: «Τον είδα χτες»._ ή _γράφει ο Μαρίνος[SUP]1[/SUP]._ και όχι _γράφει ο Μαρίνος.[SUP]1[/SUP]_
> Στα ελληνικά, έχω την εντύπωση ότι παλιά ίσχυαν τα ίδια, ενώ τα τελευταία χρόνια η τάση είναι προς το αγγλοσαξονικό στυλ. Εγώ τουλάχιστον έκανα το βήμα πριν από δέκα χρόνια περίπου (όσον αφορά τις υποσημειώσεις). Μια συνάδελφος και φίλη που προηγείται, ας πούμε, ίσαμε μια τριετία, χρησιμοποιεί ακόμα το γαλλικό σύστημα.



Δεν καταλαβαίνω ποιο εννοείς ότι ήταν παλιά το σύστημα και ποιο είναι τώρα. Στην μια περίπτωση που βάζεις, η στίξη προηγείται και στην άλλη έπεται. Εγώ πάντως θυμάμαι πάντα στα βιβλία ο διάλογος να είναι έτσι:

«Τον είδα χτες».
«Τον είδες χτες;»
«Τον είδες χτες!»
«Τον είδες χτες», είπε.


----------



## nickel (Aug 11, 2012)

Ας μη συζητήσουμε εδώ αυτό το θέμα, της στίξης σε σχέση με τα εισαγωγικά.
Έχει συζητηθεί εδώ:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?9263-Εισαγωγικά-και-τελεία-σε-διάλογο


----------



## Zazula (Apr 11, 2013)

Ditto: Laziness at its finest. :laugh:


----------

